# Entropia Universe - Kostenloses SciFi MMORPG - Erfahrungsbericht



## EddyLin (19. Januar 2011)

Okay, nachdem ich mich entschlossen habe Entropia Universe / Planet Calypso anzutesten gebe ich meine Eindrücke und ersten Erfahrungen gerne an die Spielergemeinde weiter. 

Für alle, die Entropia nicht kennen: 
Entropia Universe ist ein Sci-Fi MMORPG, daß von der schwedischen Firma Mindark betrieben wird. Zumindest betreibt Mindark  die Plattform, während die "Planeten" von eigenen Firmen betrieben werden, die den Content beisteuern. Inzwischen sind 3 Planeten online: Calypso,Rocktropia und Next Island. Weitere sind für dieses Jahr angekündigt. Für den Start habe ich mich für den ältesten und etabliertesten Planeten entschiden Calypso. Grundsätzlich ist Entropia free2play. Es fallen keine monatlichen Gebühren an, und die gesamte Vielfalt an Möglichkeiten stehen allen Spielern offen und es gibt keine Inhalte die exklusiv für "Einzahler" sind.

Was Entropia von anderen Spielen unterscheidet ist vornehmlich  die Bargeldökonomie, d.H der Spieler kann Spielwährung ( PED = Project Entropia Dollars ) vom Entwickler kaufen und dieses im Spiel frei verwenden. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen, kann das Spielgeld auch wieder abgehoben und auf das eigene Konto
eingezahlt werden. 

*Installation ,Accountregistration und Download *
Die Accounterstellung und der Download des Installers ( 111MB ) von der Herstellerseite ( http://www.planetcalypso.com ) gestaltete sich soweit problemlos und bot keine besonderen Überraschungen.

Nachdem Start der Installation lud der Installer allerdings noch zahlreiche Dateien nach, die der Gesamtinstallation eine recht stattliche Größe von ~ 6.5 GB verleihen. Wer also nicht über eine ausreichend schnelle Internetanbindung verfügt, kann sich auf eine recht lange Installationszeit einstellen.

Ansonsten verlief die Installation ohne Schwierigkeiten. Nach der Installation ließ sich Entropia problemlos starten und ich konnte mich mit meinen just erstellten Acountdaten das erste Mal einloggen. Die Einführung ließ mich wissen, daß ich mit dem Raumschiff auf dem Weg nach Calypso bin, jedoch kurz vor dem Eintreffen das Schiff von Aliens abgeschossen wurde. Glücklicherweise konnte meine gespeicherte DNA benutzt werden um meiner fleischlichen Gestalt wieder zu neuem Leben zu verhelfen.

Mit diesen Wissen entliess mich das Spiel in die Charaktererstellung. Es gibt keine Klassen, die man auswählen kann und keine Fähigkeiten / Talente oder ähnliches, die zu vergeben sind. Was jedoch ziemlich frei gestaltbar ist, ist das Aussehen des Avatars. Nach einiger Zeit war ich mit meinem Avatar zufrieden und konnte mich auf den Weg zu neuen Abenteuern begeben.

Nach kurzer Ladezeit stehe ich mit meinem frisch erstellten Avatar an einer Art Raumhafen. Mein erster Gedanke war:"Es sieht gut aus".  Letztlich kein Wunder, da unter der Haube von Entropia die Cryengine2 werkelt, die auch schon Crysis zu einer hübschen Optik verhalf.
Auch wenn es mit Crysis nicht mithalten kann ( es sei einem MMO verziehen ) ist es optisch schon gut anzusehen. Ein Blick in die Spieloptionen zeigt mir, daß ich mit "hoch" ( das höchste ist "sehr hoch" ) eingestellten Spieleinstellungen unterwegs bin, was mich ein wenig überraschte, da mein PC mit 1 1/2 Jahren auch nicht mehr der allerjüngste ist. Wenngleich die Framerate ein wenig mager ist ( ~20fps ). Eine kurze Korrektur der Einstellungen ( Schatten auf mittel ) macht zwar die Schattendarstellung weniger lebendig, dafür steigt die Framerate auf zufriedenstellende 30 FPS. ( ATI 4650 aktuelle Grafikkarten sollten hier gute Ergebnisse liefern ).

Meinb Avatar trägt allerdings einen Anzug, der etwas an zerissene Lumpen erinnert.( Meh ) Im Inventar befindet sich ein Gerät ( Zunächst dachte ich es wär eine Waffe ), daß wie mir die Itembeschreibung verrät benutzt wird um Schweiß von einheimischen Kreaturen abzusaugen^^ ( Wofür brauchen die Tierschweiß ??? )

Steuerung
Obwohl die Steuerung mit WASD nicht unbekannt ist gestaltet sie sich etwas hakelig. Scrollen mit dem Mausrad befördert die Ansicht in den 3rd Person mode und der Avatar läßt sich mit Mausklicks steuern, die First-Person view erscheint mir etwas angenehmer und direkter, weshalb ich mich dafür entscheide. Nach einigen Minuten Übung bin ich recht flüssig unterwegs und kann mich dem Erkunden der neuen Umgebung 
beschäftigen.

Am Raumhafen befinden sich NPCs, die einem den Spielstart erleichtern, in dem sie Missionen bereithalten, die die wesentliche Spielmechanik erklären. Offensichtlich bestehen die Haupttätigkeiten hier aus jagen, minen ( Resourcen sammeln )und craften um alle gesammelten Resourcen in etwas nützliches zu verwandeln. Während der Missionen habe ich Zeit mich auf der Insel umzusehen. Die Landschaft ist einer tropischen 
Insel nachempfunden. Es gibt auch verschiedene einheimische Kreaturen, an denen ich meinen Jagdtrieb ausleben kann. Bei den NPCs kann man sogar ein bischen Startausrüstung bekommen um die Startquests zu absolvieren. ( Ein Resourcenfinder, 2 Gewehre inkl Versärker, Munition etc. ).

Die Items haben Stats, die für mich im Moment ziemlich nichtssagend sind, dafür allerdings ziemlich viele. Etwas verwirrend. Skills scheinen durch die Benutzung von Gegenständen anzusteigen. Mit den Skills erhöhen sich die verknüpften Berufe. ( noch verwirrender, ich nehme es erstmal so hin )

Zwischenzeitlich erscheinen beim Erkunden auch Pop-Ups, die mir erklären was das eine oder andere, daß ich mit meinem Mauszeiger berühre ist.

Während ich die Insel erkunde sehe ich neben NPCs nur Leute, die die gleichen Lumpen tragen wie ich herumlaufen. Auf dem Rückweg zum Raumhafen läuft mir erstmals ein Mensch über den Weg, der hier schon etwas länger auf Calypso unterwegs zu sein scheint. Erstmals wird mir bewußt, daß obwohl das eigentliche Spiel auch deutsch lokalisiert ist man ohne Englischkentnisse schnell aufgeschmissen sein kann, es gibt keine deutschsprachigen Realms, sondern das gesmate Universum ist quasi jederzeit für jedermann zugänglich. Und jedermann heiß Menschen aus aller Welt.

Weiterhin erklärt mir Faye ( Communityadviser also ein Spieler, der von der Firma ausgewählt wurde um mit speziellen Avataren auf der Insel für Neuankömmlinge Hilfestellung zu geben ), daß die Lernkurve sehr steil ist und stattet mich mit einigen Links zu Hilfen und Handbüchern aus, die von der recht hilfsbereiten Community erstellt wurden, um Neuankömmlingen den Start auf Calyso zu erleichtern. Nachdem ich sichergestellt
habe, daß ich alle Missionen eingesammelt und absolviert habe gibet es hier offensichtlich nichts mehr zu tun. Es wird also Zeit weiterzuziehen. 
Also nehme ich den Teleporter auf das Festland...

Ersteindruck: 
-optisch schön umgesetzt
-Steuerung etwas hakelig
-Freundliche, internationale Community
-Steile Lernkurve mit etwas verwirrenden mix aus Itemstats, Wirtschaftssystem, und Skillsystem.

Angekommen auf dem Festland habe ich mich erstmal ausgeloggt um diesen Bericht für Euch zu verfassen. Ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten wie es mir so ergeht auf Calypso

LG


----------

